# Latest On BP Settlement



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

Guys,

Got a message from Tom today reminding me to stop by once in a while. Well here is the latest.

The website for the BP settlement will be here 

http://www.deepwaterhorizonsettlements.com/

I have to say not so impressed with their website, but ok.

They want the attorneys to do everything online to speed up the process, they will have the clients sign affidavits that their information given to the GCCF can be shared with their attorney.

So when the attorney goes in and submit your case the information submitted to the GCCF will already be there attached to your social or EIN.

Now in all honesty this is a very good thing, and smart of them to do it this way. It will speed up processing and cut down on lost paperwork as everything goes in a database.

Now for the "government are tracking us" nuts probably not so good.

For the people that took Quick Pay (Yes I told you it would suck) but for you guys you can still file a VOO claim and Medical Claim.

When will money come and claims be paid out. My guess is on June 4 and lot and lots of money as fast as possible going forward until October 1 2012.

Opt-out before October 1 2012 if you have not gotten back a settlement amount yet. This is the last day to opt out and not be stuck in the settlement.

General opinion in Lawyer world that the BP Settlement will fall November 2012 and not last any longer that this.

General opinion among lawyers are you can get a number from the settlement and still opt-out if you do so before October 1 2012.

I hope this quick update helped somebody else check out my blog sites below.

Thanks
Jacob


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you recommend a good Attorney in Panama City, Fort Walton Crestview area that will take my BP Claim on a contingency basis?


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

Just fill out a form on one of my websites and we will get you to a great attorney that will do everything for you. The attorneys are charging 25% of what you get.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Some of it is pretty easy and you dont need an attorney. Especially the VOO, if you wont have any further claims.

Billd


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

Latest is a BP settlement over discrimination against women in clean up of our beaches. If anybody applied for work with BP but did not get hired because they where a women see here for more detail. http://bp-claim.com/women-bp-clean-up-workers-listen-up/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bp-claim.com said:


> Latest is a BP settlement over discrimination against women in clean up of our beaches. If anybody applied for work with BP but did not get hired because they where a women see here for more detail. http://bp-claim.com/women-bp-clean-up-workers-listen-up/


 
u'r kidding right?


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not kidding there is lots of money waiting on our women that did not get work from BP for clean up work but applied to work. 

We need all the money we can get in the local economy and the more money BP pays us locals the more happy I get.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bp-claim.com said:


> I am not kidding there is lots of money waiting on our women that did not get work from BP for clean up work but applied to work.
> 
> We need all the money we can get in the local economy and the more money BP pays us locals the more happy I get.


wow,
is there "lots of money" for the people that only got a week or 2 of the voo program? I mean, come on, not fighting with you, but what "is there a limit" to all this?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bp-claim.com said:


> I am not kidding there is lots of money waiting on our women that did not get work from BP for clean up work but applied to work.
> 
> We need all the money we can get in the local economy and the more money BP pays us locals the more happy I get.


What you are trying to say is you need all the money you can get from this in your pocket(25%). The more people you can get to file suit the more you rake in. Correct???

Why not just tell the truth? Oh yeah, I forgot. You are an attorney. Y'all are incapable of telling the truth.

What will you do when you cant mooch off this disaster anymore? Just sit back and wish for another?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

This is typical for lawyers. I heard a midget didn't get hired, are you gonna petition all little people for a class action as well. Your not pumping ,money in to the local economy, you trying to pump it in to your pockets. At least be honest.

Why don't you just present it the way it is? Something like,..... "Hey, I found another possible, ethically questionable way to squeeze more money from BP". 

People might respect you more if you didn't try to candy coat your actions as being for your "clients", when in fact your only concern is for that of yourself.


----------



## steelbait (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to derail the thread, but I just went through some litigation (not spill related) for the first time in my life (I'm 56 years old). I used to politley chuckle at lawyer jokes, but never really understood the whole lawyer joke thing. I got a little inkling from watching Jose Baez during the Casey Anthony trial, but now I can fully appreciate all the lawyer jokes from personal experience.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

The latest on the Deepwater Horizon Settlement are here. Lots of new deadlines that I want to make sure you guys are all aware of. 

October 1 2012 for Opt out (if you do nothing you are in)

Jan 19 2013 for OPA presentment

You can read more about it here http://bp-claim.com/what-is-happening-with-the-bp-settlement/

Best
jacob


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I got paid very well from BP and did sign a release after the final payment. BUT since there is so much money left that has to be paid out how about getting me some more I will gladly give you 25% of whatever you can get me. I have ALL my paperwork on file with BP.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am a CPA in Alabama and every company in Alabama can claim some money if they qualify. Doesn't matter if you are a hot dog vendor on the TN line. We are going to run everyone of our clients thru the process to see if they qualify. Have to show a dip then a growth. Should be a lot of work and be very time consuming.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

[Attempt by Feds to take over the BP money going to states


http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local-news/lawmakers-condemn-possible-bp-settlement-1.23242


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

ctgalloway21 said:


> I am a CPA in Alabama and every company in Alabama can claim some money if they qualify. Doesn't matter if you are a hot dog vendor on the TN line. We are going to run everyone of our clients thru the process to see if they qualify. Have to show a dip then a growth. Should be a lot of work and be very time consuming.


Well damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the very same crap I dealt with before retiring from the military. People claiming money for combat related illness but never even left Kuwait. Always somebody wanting something for nothing. If it directly affected you fine, if not get your sorry ass to work. Hot dog vendor on the Tn line, give me a break.


----------

